# 2008 darton website



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

new bows listed...

www.dartonarchery.com

-steve


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

ONT-archer-ARIO said:


> new bows listed...
> 
> www.dartonarchery.com
> 
> -steve



I thought there was a new machine riser bow?

Reed


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*????*

All I see is "2008 is here" in non linked text. ????


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

like click through the different series of bows the main page is the same just updated bows... (models etc)

-steve


----------



## breedlove90 (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm very excited to get an 2008 in my hands to test drive...


----------



## WidowMaker (Oct 20, 2004)

Looks like this year is going to be a drag race. Some impressive speeds comming from darton


----------



## macatac (Jul 16, 2006)

Did not see any 2008 bows. Must not be looking in the right spots. I did check the myspace page and watched the elk video. The guy nails a BIG branch with his arrow and still gets the bull  , shoulda bought a lottery ticket too.

Great bull though.

macatac


----------



## lhok_ (Dec 11, 2006)

http://www.dartonarchery.com/AS25.htm

http://www.dartonarchery.com/AS50.htm

here are 2 new darton models


----------



## HoundDog55 (Jan 13, 2007)

I owned a Rampage one time and it was one of the best I have ever shot. That was a few years ago and sadly, things havent changed very much. 338 is smoking though.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

HoundDog55 said:


> I owned a Rampage one time and it was one of the best I have ever shot. That was a few years ago and sadly, things havent changed very much. 338 is smoking though.


??? The Darton Pro 2.5 is the best cams system to date.:wink:


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

has anyone heard if they are going to be offering target colours???

-steve


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

no offense but what are we looking for...what should we be seeing ?


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

The AS50™ is a performance hunting bow tailor-made for budget-minded bowhunters who still wants the latest technology. The AS50 boasts EFlex™ parallel limbs powered by Darton’s famous CPS-G2™ Cam System. The AS50 is a dream to set up and even easier to shoot. If this bow brings back memories of Darton’s legendary SL50 it’s no accident. Once again DARTON offers more technology at an affordable cost than any other bow on the market.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

AS25™ 

The AS25™ couldn’t be a more fitting entry level hunting system. Short, efficient fiberglass limbs topped off with the highly effective G2™ cam system, complete with interchangeable draw length modules. This dependable work horse provides outstanding power and accuracy in an affordable package.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

ONT-archer-ARIO said:


> has anyone heard if they are going to be offering target colours???
> 
> -steve


I have seen the new Black they have and its fantastic. It even had the cams and limb pockets in the finish. They also had another and it was sort of blue / purple combo.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

I'll keep my darton avalanche. My avalanche is the same speed at 58lbs., 29" draw as my friends mathews legacy which is 30" draw 72lb. pull.

I found it intreresting, I guess it means darton has a quick bow.


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

What about atrings? I heard they would be getting good strings next year. Not yet?


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Darton has contracted a major after market string maker for the Pro series bows. The string will be 452X with 24 strands. It is my understanding they will not have any peep rotation and will not creep or stretch.


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

whitetail99 said:


> Darton has contracted a major after market string maker for the Pro series bows. The string will be 452X with 24 strands. It is my understanding they will not have any peep rotation and will not creep or stretch.


That's good. Is there any difference between the 07's and the 08's other than some new one's.


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

doesnt seem to be other than the pro series are coming with sts.

myabe some small spec change not much so far. im still wondering if they are going to be offering colour??

-steve


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

AS 50

MODEL# 9AS50* 
Draw Weights 40,50,60,70 lbs 
Draw Length 25 - 30" 
Axle - Axle 31 3/8" 
Brace Height 7 1/2" 
Mass Weight 3.9 lbs. 
Eff. Let-off 80% 
IBO Speed 310 fps 
AS 25

MODEL# 9AS25* 
Draw Weights 40,50,60,70 lbs 
Draw Length 25 - 30" 
Axle - Axle 34" 
Brace Height 7" 
Mass Weight 3.6 lbs. 
Eff. Let-off 80% 
IBO Speed 302 fps ​


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

whitetail99 said:


> Darton has contracted a major after market string maker for the Pro series bows. The string will be 452X with 24 strands. It is my understanding they will not have any peep rotation and will not creep or stretch.


Bout time for you to be upgrading those obsolete 07's isn't it. :tongue:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

whitetail99 said:


> Darton has contracted a major after market string maker for the Pro series bows. The string will be 452X with 24 strands. It is my understanding they will not have any peep rotation and will not creep or stretch.


Scorpion stings perhaps:darkbeer:

Reed


----------

